# Anyone have the ridgid 238 snap cutters



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone have them? Tried them?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We ordered a set, they already disappeared from the shop, so I can only assume they are pretty awesome.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Work amazing. Retired my wheeler rex cutters.


----------

